# H wants to reconsile, but not move back in?



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

My husband wants to reconsile and we have been working on communication for a while since Oct 3rd, but he does not want to move back in or stay the night.

I feel we are at the point that we need to be able to communicate more than just text and phone. 

With xmas coming up its getting harder and harder for me. I have no holiday spirit at all. I don't know if I'll be waking up alone and deal with all 3 of our special needs children by my self or if I'll be waking up alone with the kids at his parents house for xmas. I have fond memories of waking up on xmas as a family. I'd like him to stay the night as a family on xmas eve. 

My husband talks about moving to AZ after he gets laid off from his current job in his union and we would be moving as a family, but yet he can't tell me when he wants to move back in.

Its really starting to effect our kids. Thye don't understand why if mommy and daddy are not fighting why are they living seperate. They see us talk calmly and see us hug very effectionatly, but daddy leaves and they know how much mommy misses him.


----------



## This is me (May 4, 2011)

I feel it too. I believe I have to accept the fact I will be waking up on Christmas morn all by myself.

Does it appear he is dealing with a Mid Life Crisis? If so, there is not much you can do except let him figure it out. Sad but true by what I have read on the subject.

Make your kids your number one priority and their happiness for the holidays. As hard as it is to do, it should help both them and you in the long run.

I wish you well!


----------

